# Heresies, lies and false hope



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, this is a rough rewrite of what I had planed to enter. I have had extremely bad luck with this entry, as I have had to rewrite it three times. The two first times it vanished from my hard drive, yes, sounds weird, I know, but it did, and I am extremely pissed, so please dont remind me of that, you have been warned :nono:... This time I wrote it on Hotmail, and god it sucks to write there in my opinion...On the two last days I was so hectically writing this shit, that I did barely even drink anything... God, I even wrote in school... Just to lose the damned paper :ireful2:... So... I have been a target of bad luck, probably has to do with me pissing of the Chaos Gods or something... But what ever, lets get into it... 


Heresies, lies and false hope





Lycus Gorath was on his knees in front of a statue of the Holy Emperor, the undying lord of mankind. He held his eyes closed, his mind empty and his ears shut. This he did, closing himself away from the outside world. At first it was dark, nothing was in there, no sounds, no thoughts, nothing. But then there was a light, at first it was small, but it grew, it grew larger, for every passing second it grew larger and brighter. At first it was just a ball of light, but as it grew, it begun getting an form, it began taking the shape of something... 

Lycus snapped his eyes open. He knew what it was, he always did. He looked at the statue in front of him. 

-"_He watches me, he always does. The Emperor protects._" 

Again he closed his eyes, looking into the less desirable places of the Immaterium, or the Warp as it was also know as, the place of the daemonic, his, and the Imperiums greatest nemesis. He walked forward in his mind, through a black forest. There were daemons everywhere around him, but none of them seemed to notice him. He kept walking, for an eternity he did, until he arrived to an opening. There were three doors, no more, no less, all of them black as the daemons heart, and corrupted to the uttermost. There was a temptation to open one of the doors, but he resisted, as he had done the day before, and the day before it, and every single day before that; for he knew what was lying behind each one of them. "_Heresies, lies and false hope_", he told himself. He walked up to the first one and lifted his Nemesis force weapon in the air. "_Behind you lie only heresies, started long ago, continued by the weak minded, and you are nothing more than an idealism, and idealism of a heretic, a weak minded fool!_". With those words he sliced the door in half and it vanished back into its masters realm. He walked up to the next one and dropped his force weapon to the ground. "_Behind you is only a lie, an word of heresy, a word of salvation unexisting, only kept alive by the weak that falter from the light, into the blasphemy of darkness, the realm of shadows, the hall of heretics!_". With those words he called forth the undying rage of the Emperor, summoning the power known as the hammerhead to his chapter. His hands were surrounded by a crackling force field, glowing with destructive power. He ripped the door in half, throwing them back into the blasphemy where they had spawned. Then he walked up to the third door, the most blasphemous of them all, the one that claimed that there was no hope left in the mortal realms. _"Behind you lie the things that have spawned all the heresies of man and alien alike, behind you lie the whispers and temptations of chaos, the ones claiming that all hope is lost for humanity, and that all salvation is to be found in chaos. But that is a lie! Only blasphemies are born in chaos, there is no hope for the one venturing there, for the only hope left in this galaxy, is the faith in the undying Emperor! I speak with his words, and you shall cease existing!_". With those words he sent forth a banishment, one that utterly ripped the door apart, leaving nothing left. 

He kicked up dust from the ground, and muttered a silent prayer to the Emperor. He turned around and started walking away, the same path as he had come a short moment ago. As he did so, a shadow rose up from the ground behind him, from the spot where the last door had stood.

"_Still you keep resisting me, human?_" the shadow asked with a bone chilling dark and cold voice. Lycus did not turn around, for he knew who it was, it was... 

"_Master Gorath?_" a familiar voice asked. Lycus turned his head and saw the young female stand there. The female was called Ira Judith, the acolyte of Inquisitor Pachoc, an Inquisitor that was giving company to the Grey Knights on their hunt for the daemonic. The female was clad in a red robe, with little detail, other than the Inquisitorial mark on the right arm. She had blonde hair, and green eyes, that left a chilling void behind them. 

"_What is it acolyte?_", Lycus asked the Interegator. 

"_The oracle has spoken. The daemonic, they are coming, the planet, the isolated planet, the one know as Cyparos. If the oracle is to be believed we wont have much time, they are about to manifest, we have to answer the call._" The acolyte replied. 

"_And answer we will, that is assured._" 



----Three months later, planet Cyparos, Segmentum Obsecurus ---- 



"_*STAND FIRM MEN! TODAY YOU FIGHT FOR THE EMPEROR!*_" , yelled Lycus as he opened fire with his Storm bolter at the incoming Traitor marines, of the Black Legion. The deserts had been throughly bombed by the Black Legion as they had arrived in system, no doubt to summon the Diabolus, the Daemonic. The ground was black of ash, and red of blood, and there was no cover anywhere to be had. The kill zone stretched for dozens of kilometers straight across the dead barren surface of the planet, leaving a scar that could be seen from space. 

He was surrounded by three of his best soldiers, and closest friends, the honored Terminator armored brothers, his personal escorts. Each of them was a veteran of countless battles, and a living legend. A legend that no one outside the chapter would ever know about. Surrounding them were hundreds upon hundreds of Imperial guardsmen drawn from the 7th army battle group, consisting of men from Cadia, Krieg and Vostraya. They were brave soldiers, but no actual match for the Black Legionaires. The guardsmen would all die, there was no doubt of that. Even if they won, the soldiers would have to be purged for having been in contact with the false powers of chaos. They had heard countless lies and seen countless heresies. 

The enemies of the Emperor paid for every step they took, as Lycus and his three companions slaughtered the incoming horde in their dozens, but around them guardsmen were slaughtered in their hundreds. As Lycus and brother Kranzs stormbolters sung together killing Black Legionaires, did brother Qruzes psycanon spit death at anything heavier, such as Terminators. When the enemy sent their close combatants forth did brother Jaquios Incinerator speak, pouring forth the purging flames of righteous justice. 

Lycus poured a burst of shots into an aproaching legionaire, and the traitors chest blew wide open as the mass reactive bolts entered his body, blowing him apart from inside out. Even through his helmet, he could feel the stench of blood and burnt flesh. He could hear the screams of the dying, and the battle cries of the living. He did not move a step, nor did his men. Even as the guardsmen were starting to give ground to the aproaching horde, did they stand there, puring fire into anyone venturing to close. 

"_*Stand your ground my brothers! Show the enemy that we are to be feared.*_" he shouted, pouring fire into the horde of traitors. "_*For a victory, sacrifices must be made! Brothers, let them feel our sacrifice! Advance! Into the midst of the enemy*_" 

As one the Grey Knights started moving, pouring fire as they went, and when they got close enough the cleaved the enemy apart with their weapons. Lycus blasted a traitor in the face, before swinging his force helbard into an traitor marines belly, cutting upwards. The weapon pierced the armor, cleaving bones as it went, and severing the marines right arm from the body. The marine screamed, but jumped back and fired its bolter. The shots pinged easily of his terminator armor, and Lycus was not distracted by the interferance. He aimed his stormbolter at the traitors face and pressed the trigger. The gun barked once, then for a second time, and after the third time the marine was a bloodied pulp lying on the ground. Around him there was a total chaos; Jaquios put hordes upon fire, before cleaving their heads, behind him were Kranz and Qruze, fighting back to back, not letting anyone touch them, pouring shot after shot into the enemy and hacking apart anyone foolish enough to attack them. 

Suddenly the attack slowed down, and slowly but surely, the Chaos Space Marines disengaged from the outnumbered Grey Knights. They did not flee, no, instead they formed a circle around the Grey Knights, blocking any route of escape. All fire ceased, the traitors stood around them quietly, and the Grey Knights formed a circle, protecting each others backs. 

"_Any idea what they are planing?_" Brother Qruze asked, scanning the enemy circle with his eyes, holding the psycanon at ready. 

"_What ever it is, one thing is for sure, we shall prevail, and prevail we will._" Lycus replied. 

Suddenly the traitor marines in front of Lycus moved away, leaving an opening behind them. Then the unmistakable sounds of stomping hooves could be heard, first weakly, but it grew stronger as what ever it was came closer. Lycus concentrated his eyes at the smoke of ruined vehicles, and through them passed a living lie, a daemon, the daemonic steed known as a Bloodcrusher, and upon it sat a traitor marine, with a armor spaltared in blood of dead guardsmen. There was no doubt that this was a warrior of Khorne, the blood god, one of the four great enemies of man. The Khornate champion of the false gods walked into the circle, its mount clearly disliking the presence of the Grey Knights. As the damned heretical pair kept circling around them, Lycus and the daemonic beasts eyes made contact. The eyes of the daemon were black balls of darkness, speaking of noting but lies, heresies and hatred. Everything Lycus saw in the eyes of the daemon filled him with more hate towards it. 

Suddenly the traitor marine screamed in anguish, before being lifted in the air by some unseen power. The marine suddenly exploded and blood flew in every imaginable direction, followed by various limbs and organs from the traitors body. Several of the Black Legionaires surrounding Lycus and his men took a step back wondering what had just happened. In the place where the champion had exploded, a pair of eyes could be seen. A pair of red eyes, filled with hate, anger and a unsatisfied blood lust, un-matched by anything else in the galaxy known to mankind. 

"*YOU WEAKLINGS!*" a dark voice boomed forth from the air. "_YOU INCAPABLE MORTALS CANT KILL FOUR SOLDIERS OF A DEAD CORPSE! YOU ARE NOT WORTH YOUR MISERABLE LIVES! YOU ARE AN INSULT TO EVERYTHING CHAOS!_" the voice boomed, and to late, the traitors turned to flee. As one the heretics burst open, spraying blood all over the ground. For every dead traitor, it seemed like the pair of eyes became more visible, and it did not take long before the Grey Knights reacted to the increasing daemonic presence. The Bloodcrusher howled and exploded, and as1900 it did so, was the barrier between the mortal realms and the warp crushed. A portal broke clear open, and the psychic shield surrounding the Grey Knights shimmered as the Daemonic begun pushing itself through. 

"*YOU SHALL DIE, HUMAN... I WILL MAKE SURE OF THAT!*" The daemon howled as it started pushing its head out from the dark realms of its master. 

"_*Brothers!* This abdomination is thy diabolus, thy sworn enemy! But we know no fear, for we are the warriors of the Grey Knights, armored in faith, shielded by devotion and armed wit purity and purpose!_", with those words he concentrated his mind on the daemon, the damned greater daemon of Khorne. He felt his mind enter the warp, but he was not alone. Before him stood the Bloodthirster. The size of the daemon was great, but size mattered not. As he stood there alone, in the realm of his enemy, he opened his eyes. In his hand he held his weapon, a masterfully crafted Nemesis force weapon, a weapon crafted in the Emperors holy light, in the great holy palace of Terra. For years it had been tested on the fields of battle for this very moment, to strike down the daemonic.

The daemon made the first move, walking slowly towards him. But Lycus did not move, he stood there, his mind concentrated on the diabolus. He felt its heart pound, he felt its heavy breathing, he knew what it wanted; a bloodshed, a outright slaughter. And get it, it would, but not in the way it desired it. 

The daemon was in range to attack him it lifted its heavy axe into the air, and prepared to cleave Lycus in half. He directed all of his psychic power on the daemon and shouted "_In bloodshed shall we save mankind! Praise the Emperor for his sacrifice! Hes heavenly blessings are laid upon me! *And now you shall witness your doom!*_" the daemon swung its axe, and Lycus swung his force weapon. The two mighty weapons collided, and unspeakable powers were unleashed. The daemon recoiled as Lycus blocked its first hit. It had not expected that to be possible. Lycus took every second to his advantage, and ha charged forward, weapon in hand. He swung into the daemons belly, cleaving a deep wound into it. The daemon screamed and swung its axe, but Lycus was ready, and parried the heavy blow. "Nothing shall evade our blows, no one shall parry them, no one shall survive them!" he swung the weapon again, and it sunk deep into the beast. The 2300daemon recoiled and its heavy wings lifted it into the air. In the time it took for it to do it Lycus had already raised his Storm Bolter and a second he opened up on full auto and sprayed the beast with storm bolter fire. The daemon kept flying, higher up for each passing second, trying to ignore the shots impacting on its wounded body. 

"_No one shall flee our wrath!_" concentrated his mind, calling forth the power of Scourging. Lycus lifted his hand into the air and shouted the Emperors name, and as he did so, the air crackled with psychic energy, and a bright arc of crackling energy was unleashed, making its way up into the skies of the dark realms, the attack impacted. Lycus watched as the daemon stopped in its tracks, as it was struck by the Emperors will, and it started stumbling downwards, its wings not anymore capable of carrying it in the air. As it hit the ground a shock wave burst forth, almost trowing Lycus down onto the ground, but hes Terminator armor refused to topple over, even if it was close to doing so. The daemon dragged itself forward, desperate to get back to its master. Lycus walked up to the wounded, badly mangled and burnt body of the beast and prayed a prayer to the emperor, before cleaving the daemons head of, and severing its connection to the warp. Lycus watched the daemons body melt away into the dark ground of the warp. 

"_Now it has been done. The battle is over._" he said to himself before collapsing back into the mortal realms






... Crap, wasnt it? Yeah, I know, it reaaaally trailed of at the end, and I hate it like totally... If I forgot to add italics, post a comment, and I will edit it... Originally it was to be in more depth and all that, and there was supposed to be quite a lot more shit, like a page or two still on board the ship... But what ever...


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

HOLY S**T That's totally awesome but yes the end got a little bit of trail... But still i loved it! :biggrin: :victory:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai'n said:


> HOLY S**T That's totally awesome but yes the end got a little bit of trail... But still i loved it! :biggrin: :victory:


Well... Thanks... I actually think that this whole piece of shit was totally trailed out of the window...


----------

